# A few of my Piranha's...



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

New to the site so a few pics of some of my fish...

Peru Rhom 13 - 14"
Mannie 11-12"
Red 9"


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

same as i said in the other thread, AWSOME manny!!!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats a nice collection of fish you have there







Any more pics?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice. :moved: to Pics


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking manny!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great collection man.

and i LOVE your manny. he looks like a beast. thanks for sharing


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

one of the best mannys that ive seen thus far.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Alexx said:


>


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Zulu Warrior said:


>


:rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

awesome Rhom and manny zulu. welcome to the site bro. i just saw something on tv about zulu warriors a couple weaks ago. they're pretty beastly lol.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Buckman said:


> awesome Rhom and manny zulu. welcome to the site bro. i just saw something on tv about zulu warriors a couple weaks ago. they're pretty beastly lol.


thanks mate for your comments ... but I'm a nice guy though


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice color on that manny, "looks like someone slapped its face really hard" (quoting my wife)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alexx said:


>


:rasp:
[/quote]

:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


>


:rasp:
[/quote]

:laugh: 
[/quote]









[/quote]


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful Manny :rasp:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

No pics of your Cariba?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the manny looks wicked at that size, beautiful coloration and maybe the best one on this site.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey man, that mannie is sick, awesome dude.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

You nicked those photo's from one of my mates!








Get your own


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

Seen them before somewhere!







Still very nice!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

We have been invaded from across the pond!

Very nice fish.......has some of the nicest fins I have seen in a captive manueli.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

thankyou all for your kind comments .....

these are mine honest!
















its nice and warm over here with you chaps


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL

Nice fish mate


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Zulu what part of the UK you from?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> LOL
> 
> Nice fish mate


Thanks RBB


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You're Welcome Rich


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

William Wallace vs Shaka Zulu









http://www.spike.com/full-episode/william-wallace-vs/32222


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> Zulu what part of the UK you from?


Manchester mate!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Zulu Warrior said:


> Zulu what part of the UK you from?


Manchester mate!
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Well everyone already stated the obvious. The Manny is gorgeous, but I think that is one of the nicest looking Red Bellies I have ever seen.

Great Fish!! Great Pics!!

Welcome


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

ksls said:


> Well everyone already stated the obvious. The Manny is gorgeous, but I think that is one of the nicest looking Red Bellies I have ever seen.
> 
> Great Fish!! Great Pics!!
> 
> Welcome


I also love that Red belly.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

I seen that sweet manny its one hellava huge fish Zulu, hope you wearing your 10 galleon sir


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

ksls said:


> Well everyone already stated the obvious. The Manny is gorgeous, but I think that is one of the nicest looking Red Bellies I have ever seen.
> 
> Great Fish!! Great Pics!!
> 
> Welcome


Thanks mate... an old video but you'll get the idea... a personality like no other... love him to bits ...


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

hey zulu, post up the other pic of the manny that you posted in the other thread. that was another nice pic of him


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Is this the one you mean pitman?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

and with youtube vids you can copy at the right on the youtube page where it say "embed" and past it here then go down where it says "post options" and click "HTML Auto Linebreak Mode" and it will put the vid in your post









yes awsome pic man!!


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Pit_man said:


> and with youtube vids you can copy at the right on the youtube page where it say "embed" and past it here then go down where it says "post options" and click "HTML Auto Linebreak Mode" and it will put the vid in your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks PM!

not very good at this interweb stuff lol....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice p's you have there


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Nice p's you have there


thanks mate... my old tern... miss him and his five mates


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

thats one hell of a sweet tern and pic. Awesome shot man


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

that manny is nutz


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you have videos of the manny ??
He's amazing !!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

OK...just so we can get past this "who is zulu warrior" issue...of course I know this is Rich. I knew it before I even activated his account. I dont have any issue with him....I just dont happen to agree with how this site was presented on the UK forum by some of the members....but he is entitled to his opinion. I have nothing but respect for a site that has not only been instrumental in bring fish to the UK...but providing excellent information. You should know that you are all welcome here....as I would hope that any Americans would be welcome to the UK forum. We may differ in how we attempt to moderate our forums...but the ultimate goal is to teach the newer members not only about how to care for these fish...but about how they came to be in our possession.

That being said....you have some very nice fish Rich...and you appear to take very good care of them. I hope that you will use this site to not only inform the members...but maybe take a little knowledge with you in your fishkeeping endeavors.

Now...Im off for another Vodka Tonic









Oh...and if you have no idea what I am talking about....that is probably a good thing


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

We know what your talking about GG. We will try and keep Rich under control, he says what he thinks which is a good thing sometimes. No BS with him! He takes great care with all his fish and when he sells one (rarely) he would rather sell it cheaper to someone that will take care of it than make money on it.
I bought my 13" rhom of him and its top notch. When I phoned up about it, he didn't know who it was and vetted me over the phone to see if I knew about P's and how to look after them.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> We know what your talking about GG. We will try and keep Rich under control, he says what he thinks which is a good thing sometimes. No BS with him! He takes great care with all his fish and when he sells one (rarely) he would rather sell it cheaper to someone that will take care of it than make money on it.
> I bought my 13" rhom of him and its top notch. When I phoned up about it, he didn't know who it was and vetted me over the phone to see if I knew about P's and how to look after them.


I'll be on my best behavour mate, and thanks for you vote of confidence


----------

